
Setting a Baseline for Web Security Controls at Mozilla - psiinon
https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2017/01/25/setting-a-baseline-for-web-security-controls/
======
zokier
zap is bit like some parts of burp suite, right?

~~~
psiinon
Well, burp suite is a bit like some parts of ZAP :) Theres an overlap, but ZAP
is completely free and open source. It was originally a fork of Paros (now
much extended) which actually predates burp.

